# D800 sensor from Sony



## Alangeli (Mar 21, 2012)

Heard from a camera dealer with good connection to the national Nikon people today, that Nikon initially was not happy with the 36MP sensor they got from Sony in terms of high MP. They wanted a smaller one, but Sony "convinced/forced/..." them to go with the 36MP one.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 21, 2012)

Alangeli said:


> Heard from a camera dealer with good connection to the national Nikon people today, that Nikon initially was not happy with the 36MP sensor they got from Sony in terms of high MP. They wanted a smaller one, but Sony "convinced/forced/..." them to go with the 36MP one.



Sounds pure BS to me.


----------



## ronderick (Mar 22, 2012)

The partnership between Nikon and Sony has received quite a lot of attention. 

While there's not much information on the exact nature of their alliance, it's interesting to note that while there's the D800 with the Sony sensor, there' haven't been any rumors in term of the A-90/85 FF body on Sony's side...


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 22, 2012)

ronderick said:


> While there's not much information on the exact nature of their alliance, it's interesting to note that while there's the D800 with the Sony sensor, there' haven't been any rumors in term of the A-90/85 FF body on Sony's side...



From what i've heard, The agreement was that Nikon get 12 months full use of the 36MP sensor before Sony are allowed to make their own DSLR with it. Not sure where I heard it, so that should probably come with a [citation needed] afterwards...


----------



## Mike Ca (Mar 22, 2012)

ronderick said:


> The partnership between Nikon and Sony has received quite a lot of attention.
> 
> While there's not much information on the exact nature of their alliance, it's interesting to note that while there's the D800 with the Sony sensor, there' haven't been any rumors in term of the A-90/85 FF body on Sony's side...



Sony does not seem to be that interested in the FF DSLR market right now. They appear to be completely committed to their translucent mirror technology which uses an electronic view finder (EVF). EVF technology is advancing rapidly, but it is still not the same as an optical view finder. Translucent mirror technology promises much higher frame rates and better continuous tracking AF technology during high FPS shooting. So far the Sony translucent mirror AF has not really delivered on those promises. The translucent mirror AF also seems to be weak in low light.

Sony has probably realized that a FF translucent mirror offering now would not be very competitive with the excellent FF DSLRs that Canon and Nikon are currently offering. If Sony can improve the translucent mirror technology in a few years they may re-enter the FF market.


----------



## ronderick (Mar 22, 2012)

Mike Ca said:


> Sony has probably realized that a FF translucent mirror offering now would not be very competitive with the excellent FF DSLRs that Canon and Nikon are currently offering. If Sony can improve the translucent mirror technology in a few years they may re-enter the FF market.



Yes, that would make a lot of sense - especially if we factor in what dr croubie said about a possible 1-year contract. I've also read in a photography magazine that Sony seems to be committed to the APS-C format too. So from these bits and pieces, we can probably assume they won't introduce another FF body until next year (if that's how they allocate their resources). 

So producing the sensor for Nikon would be a way for them of not investing seriously in FF but still retain an up-to-date know how... Nikon must be very daring there...


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 22, 2012)

Sony is smart to partner with Nikon... Since Sony has a very small market in SLR's (moreso video cameras and such I believe), allowing the rights and getting royalties per unit sold is pretty smart for them to receive money on their technology. Since Nikon is unable to make their own or whatever. 

I am sure there are negotiations on the sensor technology. I doubt though Nikon wanted 12MP and were handed 36MP though... I am sure Nikon wanted it from the start and Sony developed it. I really don't think Nikon just settled with what they were given, it had to be a multi-year partnership/process. They lacked a high MP sensor so they went for it. 

Now they are FF MP king... Good or bad, who knows. For some it will be good, others bad. MP will continue to increase though as time goes on. What is 22MP now will be like "12MP" today... Low resolution. But there comes a point where lenses and such can not resolve that anymore and software will have to work harder to keep the peepers happy. 

I am perfectly happy with 18-23MP area... Great size... Not too demanding on lenses, big enough for large prints, etc... I would of been fine with 36MP as well if Canon did release it, but I would of still wished for less. Quicker editing, easier to work with, etc...

It is great the Nikon people finally get high resolution, something they lacked. But it is funny after so many years of bashing from Nikon to Canon for the high MP and such, all the Nikon people are all gitty and excited... Canon people had high resolution for years now. Now the tables are turned (although both are still high resolution), and people now just keep fighting each side like one is better then the other.


----------



## alzurzin (Apr 6, 2012)

One thing Ca/Nikon have been very successful: marketing. I hear many times how Nikon developed its own imager, or directed Sony to develop th eimager. This is simply b/s. Nikon was and is a hardware company. Nikon knows nothing about electronics. Even way back 25 yrs, Nikon farmed out all its electronics, including the autofocus. This continues. To be sure, Nikon has cut a deal with Sony, to produce a 36MP imager and fund the R&D for it: this gives Nikon rights of first use and refusal. Sony is very astute to do this, for many obvious business reasons. If the imager succeeds, Sony has a valuable commodity proven and paid for by someone else, but with ownership rights retained by Sony. no risk! Sure, Sony must give Nikon an exclusive lead time. So what? Sony has yet other competencies and other products. Sony will release their own 36MP camera next year, with new electronics to differentiate the camera. I, for one, will wait for this. Sony has a better camera body (and this stated by a loyal Nikon F4 owner): rugged; full water and dust seals!; no flipping mirror; in-camera anti-vibration; and best of all, I can use Zeiss lenses (my Nikkor lenses are good, but my Zeiss ones are far superior). By waiting, I hope to have a superior product for 1/2 the price. Meanwhile my Zeiss film gear will do just fine. Canon? well, Canon digital has always been better than Nikon, but we need to wait and see how quickly Canon can respond to 36MP.


----------



## blufox (Apr 6, 2012)

Off course they had a deal. How do you think Nikon is going to put a seemingly weird format in their top of the line DSLR, which incidentally is made by Sony only(from last what I read). 

Sony is going to make money selling that XQCD format cards.So win win for them


----------



## psolberg (Apr 8, 2012)

> They lacked a high MP sensor so they went for it.


Let's not forget nikon had the D3X which is still higher in resolution than any canon dslr ever made, so they didn't "lack" anything. 8)

But I agree with the overall idea that this is just BS. Nikon DECIDED to go with 36MP because they knew the D7000 sensor was very good and they knew that they could handle that pixel pitch with a few improvements to deliver a camera that would shake the industry. They could have easily pick the safe route and go for a 20-something sensor like Canon and I think that would have been predictable and boring. Certainly they are reaping the benefits of their risky bet. 

There is no doubt in my mind sony will release their own version of this 36MP sensor just like with the A900. That or they will push the boudaries even further and scale the 24MP APSC sensor and go for a 50+MP monster.

We live in very interesting times.


----------



## jaduffy007 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alangeli said:


> Heard from a camera dealer with good connection to the national Nikon people today, that Nikon initially was not happy with the 36MP sensor they got from Sony in terms of high MP. They wanted a smaller one, but Sony "convinced/forced/..." them to go with the 36MP one.



Well, judging from the images I'm getting from the D800, I'm extremely happy Sony "forced" Nikon to get on board.


----------



## colin1984 (Apr 8, 2012)

I´m sad, because ML has no working Version for 7d as far as I know, i like the more options it give, but for some reason they can´t handle the dual core as far as i Was understanding;


----------



## JR (Apr 8, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> ronderick said:
> 
> 
> > While there's not much information on the exact nature of their alliance, it's interesting to note that while there's the D800 with the Sony sensor, there' haven't been any rumors in term of the A-90/85 FF body on Sony's side...
> ...



I remember seeing the same thing...believe it was in one of the sony rumour site...


----------



## JR (Apr 8, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> Alangeli said:
> 
> 
> > Heard from a camera dealer with good connection to the national Nikon people today, that Nikon initially was not happy with the 36MP sensor they got from Sony in terms of high MP. They wanted a smaller one, but Sony "convinced/forced/..." them to go with the 36MP one.
> ...



+1. I don't think Nikon would risk their brand with a suboptimal sensor...


----------



## Superka (Apr 8, 2012)

You may consider Nikon as one of the Sony brands.


----------



## KeithR (Apr 8, 2012)

JR said:


> I don't think Nikon would risk their brand with a suboptimal sensor...



They did _just that_ for years - Nikon's current low light credibility is only a relatively recent thing.

Only one generation in fact, if you choose to look at it from a D200 (_abysmal_ sensor) - D300s (much better sensor, still a current camera) point of view.


----------



## JR (Apr 8, 2012)

Superka said:


> You may consider Nikon as one of the Sony brands.



Why would you say that?


----------

